# Migration



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow are we ever going to get a migration in. We've alway had one by now. Seems like the week before Thanksgiven and always around the first two weeks of December. We need some fresh birds in..


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

We have new birds in IMO. They have been hunted from the prairies of Canada all the way here though so they aren't stupid birds. If you can find where they like to be, use quality decoys and are ok at calling, I think there are birds to be had.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> We have new birds in IMO. They have been hunted from the prairies of Canada all the way here though so they aren't stupid birds. If you can find where they like to be, use quality decoys and are ok at calling, I think there are birds to be had.


I agree.. there are northern birds here. Guys I talk to are seeing and killing them in "late season" spots. It stays bitter cold though and they might not stick around very long. I know we're not getting much snow or anything but the bitter cold will start locking stuff up with ice before too long.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

the migration started back in August. all these ducks are not local???


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

plus 1 kingfish. (i dont know where the plus sign is!) i heard from a guy who talked to a guy... who's uncles cousin's dead grandpa told him that a biologist at farmington said the highest number of birds counted was back in august.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> plus 1 kingfish. (i dont know where the plus sign is!) i heard from a guy who talked to a guy... who's uncles cousin's dead grandpa told him that a biologist at farmington said the highest number of birds counted was back in august.


 :roll: Funny you mock me for saying that.... its your pal I've been talking to. Guess you better straighten him out... since he's out shooting birds but you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Come on guys. Lets stick with hunting stuff here! Yes I have seen some bird come into areas that there were not birds in October and even killed some there but by no means have I seen great numbers of birds anywhere. Been a tough year as everyone who has hunted much agrees. I think I'm at like 20 is all. :roll:


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I've seen a huge increase in birds in a certain spot over the last week or so :mrgreen: 
I'm not sure if they are fresh migrators or if the locals are just moving finally. Friday night on the boat ride in we saw what must have been 10,000 ducks. By the way they were flying, mostly teal. Saw the same Sunday night, last night they flew about 2:30 and tonight they were sparse :?:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

what was that riley? my story was this---i heard from a guy who heard from a guy who talked to a biologist that the numbers were high in august. it just sounded funny when i typed it so i kept it going. the guy was an old friend named bryan, and he told me that his buddy talked to the biologist... thanks for jumping on me and calling me out for nothing. i said nothing about anyone shooting birds, or if i know more than anyone. but again, thanks


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

I guess I need to make it clear, I don't hunt northern Utah. Utah county and the Basin hasn't seen any fresh birds yet. Was out to the basin Thanksgiven weekend and last week, and the numbers are still down.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

RiverRat,
Hey Bud, and you are my bud, I don't get it!!!!!! deadicated1 wrote: :roll:" Funny you mock me for saying that..." What got you saying that? Send me a pm if you don't want to continue negative stuff on the forum. If I told you once, I've told ya a million times, don't react to the small stuff on the forum..        
Leaky and the Sparkinator
P.S. Looking forward to Wed. when I hopefully have some relaxant for ya. Is Bud going, hope so.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, I know man... must just need a trip out. I'm one of the bah humbug types... hate this time of year other than the duck hunting and if I don't go, I get real ornery. Hope to have a clean gun with sling attached for Wednesday. Going to tap the stock possibly tonight... wish me luck. If I don't have the sling on, its because I screwed it up. Yes, Buddy will be going so if nothing else, he and Sparky can run each other ragged.  I'm really looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

deadicated1 said:


> plus 1 kingfish. (i dont know where the plus sign is!)


Look to the right side of your number pad. Next to the 6&9 keys.++++++++++++++++ :wink:

There have difinitely been some new birds come through. Not convinced that they stayed more than one day/night though.

Two weeks ago there were 10,000 birds on the lake at FB on Sat, that weren't there on FRIDAY, and next to NONE again on Sunday.

Last week there were dozens of flocks of Teal blasting around, and then none on the weekend to speak of.

So either they move in, fly around a little and then move out, or they are trying to decide whether the fresh or salt is the better deal.

All I know is I am seeing more birds, SOME DAYS, and shooting NONE.  
None being the same deal as always. :roll: 
My shooting not the number of birds. :|

On the other hand, the ice forming and locking the lakes at least during the mornings is keeping the birds moving a little better than it has been. At least _during_ the mornings.

Couldn't make it out during Mondays storm, but the Ruddies and Buffleheads were backdooring me every time I looked the other way on Tues. morning with the lakes mostly frozen. Ten feet to ten yards off the dike and moving 50mph or so. 
Only fired 5 shells, but missed 50 opportunities. sigh


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Riverrat I didnt see this post tell today so I may be to late but they make a sling that just has loops on the end that cinches down around the stock and barrel. When I used to have one I actually cut one end so that I could slide it under my vented rib and then resewed it. Hope that helps


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

deadicatedweim said:


> Riverrat I didnt see this post tell today so I may be to late but they make a sling that just has loops on the end that cinches down around the stock and barrel. When I used to have one I actually cut one end so that I could slide it under my vented rib and then resewed it. Hope that helps


Thanks for the info... I have one that Leaky got me for Christmas and tried last night to sink a screw into the stock. First hole was too small so I had another bit I thought might be close... it is, but close on the too large end so now I have a hole in my stock with aquaseal, some syran wrap and a sling stud curing on the washer at home... I'll see tonight if it set up enough to hold the sling... if not, then I'll be running down to HD to drill another hole in the stock with a little smaller screw and then the stud should seat just fine. I've thought about the slide on slings like that but Leaky got tired of me carrying my gun in hand on our long walks so he bought me one before I could do it myself. :wink:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

UMMMM, Lose the aquaseal dude. Go with one of those two ton epoxy mixes or even J.B. weld.
I don't think Aquaseal has the tensile strength to hold out for long against the stress of your gun swinging around on it for very long, and it would royally suck to have it come off suddenly and break or worse.

J.B. Weld will cure overnite and be stronger than the wood it replaces when it gets done. You can also drill it or even machine it when it is cured.
You could even partially fill the hole and stick the stud into it and let it all cure into one solid piece. Just make sure it is in the position you want it before the work time is done. Never regret it. 
If you are anywhere near Kearns you could come over here and I could mix you up some, I have the industrial size kit.
Going to a christmas party from 6:30 til 8:30, but before that or after would be fine, let me know.
You can get small tubes of the J.B. Weld at your local auto parts store for a few dollars if not.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> UMMMM, Lose the aquaseal dude. Go with one of those two ton epoxy mixes or even J.B. weld.
> I don't think Aquaseal has the tensile strength to hold out for long against the stress of your gun swinging around on it for very long, and it would royally suck to have it come off suddenly and break or worse.
> 
> J.B. Weld will cure overnite and be stronger than the wood it replaces when it gets done. You can also drill it or even machine it when it is cured.tubes of the J.B. Weld at your local auto parts store for a few dollars if not.


Hey Artoxx, I have no intention of taking the stud out once I get it in there... if you wouldn't mind me running over after 8:30, I'd be game for coming out to meet you. I really, really appreciate the offer, especially if it'll cure overnight. I have to be somewhere hunting first thing in the morning so an overnight set up would be awesome. I'll PM you my cell and all that jazz. Thanks a lot!!


----------

